# Bats "white-nose syndrome"



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Mysterious Disease Threatens Survival of North American Bats; Conservation Groups Ask for Immediate Protections

While details are limited, scientists have given the name "white-nose syndrome" to describe a Fusarium mold that is exhibited around the dead bats' noses. The syndrome is associated with the discovery of thousands of dead bats in at least two Albany, New York-area caves last winter. The two caves apparently lost over half their populations. This winter the "white-nose syndrome" has been found on a bat in a Vermont cave.

http://www.enn.com/press_releases/2341


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

There was a piece on this on NPR last night. Its spreading in the Northeast. Officials worry it may be spread by cavers from one cave to another. They've asked cavers not to go into caves in the areas. I'm sure that this will be as effective as telling hunters not to transport animals from CWD states, or not to transport ash wood for campfires, or...


----------

